# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Marc Heitz gone?

## seajohn

I heard yesterday that Marc Heitz Chevy has been bought out by David Stanley.  Any truth to that?

----------


## kevinpate

Have not heard that. Nada in the press or the web site about it so far as I can tell.  

Hope that's not the case.  He is one of two dealers who need far far fewer ads, not more. Or else a better ad agency.

----------


## s00nr1

Yes, this is in fact correct. David Stanley has purchased Marc Heitz.

----------


## MikeLucky

Story I hear is that GM has apparently been penalizing Marc Heitz for not having his dealership look like every other GM dealership...  and from what I hear the penalties made it prohibitive to continue to make money.

I understand wanting standards in place so that no local dealership looks like a dump... but, when someone goes above and beyond... actually raises the bar, they should be LAUDED, not penalized.  But, hey, GM isn't a dumpster fire of a company by accident.

----------


## adaniel

How disappointing! Marc Heitz always had superb service and was a joy to go to when I was still living in Norman. 

I wouldn't buy a go-kart from David Stanley. An uncle of mine settled with them for knowingly selling him a lemon! 

So if the story is true about their dealership being too nice, I have no doubt that David Stanley will junk it up real nice.

----------


## SoonerDave

I'd suggest that Chevy is the WalMart of GM's car line, but WalMart might be insulted. (insert rim-shot).

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I'd suggest that Chevy is the WalMart of GM's car line, but WalMart might be insulted. (insert rim-shot).


chevy by far makes the best SUV's on the market ...

----------


## HangryHippo

> chevy by far makes the best SUV's on the market ...


This is extremely debatable.

----------


## jedicurt

> chevy by far makes the best SUV's on the market ...


all depends upon how you define best

----------


## MikeLucky

> chevy by far makes the best SUV's on the market ...


Okay... lol

----------


## Dubya61

> Yes, this is in fact correct. David Stanley has purchased Marc Heitz.


Will they close their other Chevrolet dealership, then?

----------


## mblues

This is so disappointing, buying a car from Marc Heitz has been one of the best buying experiences. I purchased ONE from Stanley and will never return; what a shame!!





> Yes, this is in fact correct. David Stanley has purchased Marc Heitz.

----------


## redrunner

> So if the story is true about their dealership being too nice, I have no doubt that David Stanley will junk it up real nice.


There's not an issue with the dealership being too nice, that's just foolish.  The stink Chevy had with Marc Heitz is the overall exterior appearance and how it is not consistent with the corporate look similar to the pic below. 
chevrolet-dealership-728x409.jpg

Here's a link to the story back in October.

Chevy refuses to pay bonuses to dealer with Bass Pro Shops-style showroom

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is extremely debatable.


Good note. Because I for one disagree with the statement that Chevy makes the best SUV'S. In fact(or opinion), I think Cadillac makes the best SUV's on the market. Actually I KNOW CADILLAC MAKES THE BEST SUV'S ON THE MARKET.  :Wink:

----------


## BradR

This is disappointing. Stanley is one of those dealers I will never give any business to.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Good note. Because I for one disagree with the statement that Chevy makes the best SUV'S. In fact(or opinion), I think Cadillac makes the best SUV's on the market. Actually I KNOW CADILLAC MAKES THE BEST SUV'S ON THE MARKET.


I'd disagree on the Cadillac statement - at least when it comes to the Escalade. I've known two recent brand new Escalade owners that could afford any car on the market and both agreed they were maintenance nightmares. That said, one loved the look of the car and how it drove, while the other liked it but wasn't overly overwhelmed with joy. One took a big loss just to get rid of it (bought a Lexus SUV instead) and the other finally got their money back out and sold it. Don't recall what they bought instead.

If I get another nicer SUV I'm going with Infinity or Lexus. My wife's FX35 has been a dream. My Ford Edge - not so much.

----------


## Martin

> Chevy refuses to pay bonuses to dealer with Bass Pro Shops-style showroom


why not just take the requested changes to the city and work the politics so that the permit gets denied?  "we're awfully sorry, gm, we really wanted to make the changes you requested but the city just won't let us do what you want."  -M

----------


## MikeLucky

> I'd disagree on the Cadillac statement - at least when it comes to the Escalade. I've known two recent brand new Escalade owners that could afford any car on the market and both agreed they were maintenance nightmares. That said, one loved the look of the car and how it drove, while the other liked it but wasn't overly overwhelmed with joy. One took a big loss just to get rid of it (bought a Lexus SUV instead) and the other finally got their money back out and sold it. Don't recall what they bought instead.
> 
> If I get another nicer SUV I'm going with Infinity or Lexus. My wife's FX35 has been a dream. My Ford Edge - not so much.


I'm pretty sure he was joking... Cadillacs are GM SUVs...

But, I agree on the Infiniti or Lexus... Add Acura to the list.  My folks have an MDX and it is a ridiculously nice SUV.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'm pretty sure he was joking... Cadillacs are GM SUVs...
> 
> But, I agree on the Infiniti or Lexus... Add Acura to the list.  My folks have an MDX and it is a ridiculously nice SUV.


Looks like two different statements to me. I don't read that he was saying Cadillacs are Chevy SUVs. Regardless, he could be joking, but the joke is on anyone who pays $50K+ for an Escalade. I do like the looks of the MDX.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Looks like two different statements to me. I don't read that he was saying Cadillacs are Chevy SUVs. Regardless, he could be joking, but the joke is on anyone who pays $50K+ for an Escalade. I do like the looks of the MDX.


So I guess you are not aware that the Escalade is just a Tahoe, Escalade ESV is just a Suburban, and Escalade EXT is just an Avalanche... lol.  They are rebadged and have a few trim differences, but they are the same vehicles.

Not only does the MDX look great, they have more options than pretty much all the SUV's in it's class.  Plus, it's a Honda so you know it's a tank...  And, the AWD is a DREAM in the elements.

----------


## BBatesokc

> So I guess you are not aware that the Escalade is just a Tahoe, Escalade ESV is just a Suburban, and Escalade EXT is just an Avalanche... lol.  They are rebadged and have a few trim differences, but they are the same vehicles.
> 
> Not only does the MDX look great, they have more options than pretty much all the SUV's in it's class.  Plus, it's a Honda so you know it's a tank...  And, the AWD is a DREAM in the elements.


I'm quite aware of the differences - and quite possibly more aware than you. To say "Escalade is just a Tahoe" is ludicrous. Depends on the year and model you speak of, but for one, the engine is different and I don't know about you, but a different engine makes it a different vehicle in my opinion. Not to mention the many upgrades (some of which do not hold up over time).

----------


## MikeLucky

> I'm quite aware of the differences - and quite possibly more aware than you. To say "Escalade is just a Tahoe" is ludicrous. Depends on the year and model you speak of, but for one, the engine is different and I don't know about you, but a different engine makes it a different vehicle in my opinion. Not to mention the many upgrades (some of which do not hold up over time).


They are essentially trim level differences...  It's not any different than the Lexus ES and Toyota Camry... same cars, different trim levels, different prices.  I can get a 4 cylinder, a V6, or the ES....  But, the fact is they are all the same line with different options.

The Tahoe/Yukon/Denali/Escalade line is one vehicle line.  Sure there are engine differences as well as AWD vs. 4WD... Not any different than any other car line.  But, if you think the Tahoe and Escalade are completely different vehicles then you have fallen for the marketing ploy.

But, to the point... the humor of the original joke that you apparently missed was that he said GM SUVs are bad but the Cadillacs are the best...  But, they are ALL GM SUVs.  See, that's why it's funny... lol

----------


## BBatesokc

> They are essentially trim level differences...  It's not any different than the Lexus ES and Toyota Camry... same cars, different trim levels, different prices.  I can get a 4 cylinder, a V6, or the ES....  But, the fact is they are all the same line with different options.
> 
> The Tahoe/Yukon/Denali/Escalade line is one vehicle line.  Sure there are engine differences as well as AWD vs. 4WD... Not any different than any other car line.  But, if you think the Tahoe and Escalade are completely different vehicles then you have fallen for the marketing ploy.
> 
> But, to the point... the humor of the original joke that you apparently missed was that he said GM SUVs are bad but the Cadillacs are the best...  But, they are ALL GM SUVs.  See, that's why it's funny... lol


I don't know how anyone can say the engines are different, the bodies are different and the upgrades are are different - but its the same car? Are they close enough one should consider both before making a buying decision? Sure. Are they the same car? No.

Similar cars in many ways - yes.

http://carsort.com/compare/Cadillac-...hevrolet-Tahoe

----------


## BoulderSooner

> So I guess you are not aware that the Escalade is just a Tahoe, Escalade ESV is just a Suburban, and Escalade EXT is just an Avalanche... lol.  They are rebadged and have a few trim differences, but they are the same vehicles.
> 
> Not only does the MDX look great, they have more options than pretty much all the SUV's in it's class.  Plus, it's a Honda so you know it's a tank...  And, the AWD is a DREAM in the elements.


not really a huge fan of any SUV that is built on a Minivan platform ...

----------


## MikeLucky

> I don't know how anyone can say the engines are different, the bodies are different and the upgrades are are different - but its the same car? Are they close enough one should consider both before making a buying decision? Sure. Are they the same car? No.
> 
> Similar cars in many ways - yes.
> 
> 2011 Cadillac Escalade vs 2011 Chevrolet Tahoe LS


I guess it's semantics...  But, in the car world anything on the same chassis is a LINE... and things like engine differences, tranny differences, option differences are just essentially "trim" levels...  And, while it's become en vogue to have a "luxury" line, it doesn't change that it's still the same car.

The Honda Pilot and the Acura MDX are the same line...  Obviously the MDX is nicer and different options, but it doesn't change the fact that it's essentially the same car.  Nissan Altima and the G37 are the same line...  The Altima is a front wheel drive while the G37 is a rear wheel drive or AWD, but it's the same chassis and even the same engine that is just tuned differently.  Same cars... essentially different "trim" levels.

Honestly the fact we are having this conversation shows how horribly run GM is as a company.  The Tahoe/Yukon/Denali/Escalade are one line, yet they market and sell them as different lines.  That's part of the problem.  Do I get a Buick Enclave or a GMC Acadia?  Doesn't matter, because it's the same car...  At least once they were taken over by the government GM was forced to trim some of their bloat...  Now the Enclave and Acadia don't also have to compete with the Saturn Outlook, which again, was the same car... lol

The Escalade is a Tahoe... a nicer version, but a version nonetheless...

----------


## BBatesokc

In my mind (as a consumer) 'a version of' and 'the same thing' are not interchangeable terms. One is absolute and the other is not. I see your perspective if I was having a discussion within the industry or trade, but not as a consumer.

I do agree one inspired the other and I'd certainly look at both if in the market for one or the other. But, to me, and maybe its just me, when you're dealing with a different look, a different attention to detail and even different engines, then you are looking at two similar but different vehicles.

I might actually be of the same opinion regarding the Tahoe as I am the Escalade, but I don't know anyone who has owned a Tahoe for any length of time. 

Regardless, I'm not in the market for either one and most likely never would be. I can say this, don't buy a 2007-2008 Edge unless someone has already paid to have the CamShaft Sensor replaced. Apparently its a routine failure and a $2,500 trip to the dealer.

I shutter to think I was actually looking at Hybrids again recently. Drove a Fiat a couple of weekends ago (weekend rental from Enterprise at $10/day). Hated it until I realized it only cost about $30 to fill my tank back up.

----------


## BradR

So, back on topic. Any information on the takeover and when it'll happen? I wonder if he'll destroy the amazing looking building to make it look like a generic GM dealership...such a sad thing to do.

----------


## blangtang

This is the dealership that has a wind turbine right?  I wonder if it's going to be removed...

----------


## venture

> This is the dealership that has a wind turbine right?  I wonder if it's going to be removed...


Yes that's correct.

----------


## HangryHippo

This is all kind of interesting considering the "fuss" that was made about this new dealership going in at this location when they were trying to sort through the redesigns of the Lindsey St./I-35 interchange.  To be honest, this probably should've never been built here in the first place, but that's all in the past.

----------


## Dubya61

Aside from the bit about missing out on $1M per year because of branding, I wonder if there's something missing from the owner's business model.  He had his name on the GMC/Buick/Cadillac/Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge/Ram dealership down in Pauls Valley, and now Seth Wadley has that.  He had his name on the Ford (and Lincoln?) dealership in Purcell, and now it's Patriot Ford.  I wonder what the real story is there.

----------


## okcfollower

Saw a commercial for David Stanley saying come visit us at our new location and had the picture of the Marc Heitz location on there. Seems Marc Heitz has sold all his locations now...definitely seems to be more than just the GM building issue going on.

----------


## macfoucin

I drove by there yesterday, there is a temporary David Stanley sign handing over the Mark Heitz sign on the front of the building.

----------


## venture

Goodbye Marc Heitz, hello David Stanley  Headlines  The Norman Transcript

Story from today's Transcript.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Saw a commercial for David Stanley saying come visit us at our new location and had the picture of the Marc Heitz location on there. Seems Marc Heitz has sold all his locations now...definitely seems to be more than just the GM building issue going on.


Most of the major car manufacturers, not just GM, have imposed really strict branding requirements on their dealerships over the last decade or so. This Chevy business isn't new.

GM did a similar thing with regard to Buick a few years ago, as did Isuzu (before GM sold it), if I'm not mistaken. The biggest consequence I noticed of this (and really the only reason I noticed) was the extensive overhaul of what was then Hudiburg Buick on I-240 and Shields. All the GM and Isuzu branding, styling, and separation requirements forced Hudiburg to all-but abandon the Buick branding, and move the "name" of the Buick dealership to their I-40 location (and I"m not even sure they really even advertise the Buick side anymore). They remodeled the Shields dealership to partition Isuzu more distinctly, separate waiting rooms, redesign showrooms, the whole bit. 

As I recall, GM, even before the bailout, was moving aggressively to decouple dealerships from multiple brands. GM wanted to increase/maintain the value (well, at least what they thought was the value) of their various brands such as the now-dead Pontiac, Chevy, Cadillac and other brands, and felt like the "megadealerships" were watering down that value by leveraging the "twins" concept that was prevalent in those names, eg a Buick Lesabre was, aside from finish treatments, essentially the same car as a Pontiac Bonneville under the hood. GM wanted to perpetuate the perception they were different cars with differing values, but the combination of those nameplates under one dealership name, they thought, was diluting that. So they started busting those dealerships up, or imposing requirements that made such dealerships a practical impossibility. 

Long-winded (sorry) explanation for a lot of that, but it does tend to flow down to the Heitz story. If he was being penalized not just for the Chevy dealership, but the other non-conforming ones as well, and realized the cost of changing was too high, he may have just opted to bail out, and Stanley was a willing suitor. Don't know.

----------


## tsou89

this is all correct. See Monte Carlo, Cutlass, Grand Prix and Buick Regal.

----------


## rcjunkie

Sad news indeed, I've bought 6 news vehicles from Marc Heitz Chevy and now must find a new dealership.  I tried to deal with David Stanley in the past, absolutely horrible service.

----------


## Ettie

Heitz outsold his competition, IIUC he was sort of a superstar for his annual numbers.  I think he just got fed up with the BS from GM, gave them the finger and went home to count his millions upon millions of dollars.

----------


## ConstantChange

After a few experiences at David Stanley on I-240, I refuse to visit that dealership.  I assume the new Norman location will be the same.  The entire process from driving on the lot to trying to get a price on a vehicle was not good.  It seems they treat their sales staff very poor.  One guy begged me to come inside after looking at a vehicle so he wouldn't get in trouble.

I bet Knipplemier is loving this news.  I've had great experiences there.  They are almost the opposite of David Stanley.  Very laid back with no pressure sales.  If you can't come to terms, no hard feelings.

----------

